# Kiddy porn ring cracked



## Kreth (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok, I'm officially disgusted now. Child porn is bad enough, but one of the victims wasn't even 2?!


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Mar 15, 2006)

Pitty hanging isn't much in fashion these days. I'd pay to watch the stream of those bastards dancing on air.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 15, 2006)

I watched a special on this topic. It said that the people who commit these crimes do it as a recurring impulse, and actualy live quite normal lives otherwise. I actualy know three people whom are either currently in prison or dead from scuicide as a result of being suddenly exposed as a child porn trafficer... I would have never guessed.
Sean


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> Pitty hanging isn't much in fashion these days. I'd pay to watch the stream of those bastards dancing on air.


 
I agree..A good old fashion public hanging or firing squad..


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 15, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm officially disgusted now. Child porn is bad enough, but one of the victims wasn't even 2?!


Saw the Canadian version of this story on the supper news.  The "hip" thing with these ****ing monsters is "on demand" and streaming video.  It absolutely enrages me.  

Forget hanging, Blackadder.  Forget firing squads, Drac.  Public torture, followed by live burning is about as tame as I can get with this.

Here's the thing.  People are executed in the some parts of the US for murder, and this doesn't serve as a sufficient deterrent.  My assumption is that it wouldn't work for child pornographers either.  So, perhaps a stronger medicine is required.  Because to be brutally honest, there is no crime that absolutely enrages me to near the degree that this one does.

Five minutes alone with one of 'em.   Five minutes.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 15, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm officially disgusted now. Child porn is bad enough, but one of the victims wasn't even 2?!


 
This is disturbing; particularly as the odds are that the average person will probably (unwittingly) know at least one person who is heavily into this, either purchasing or producing it.

:mp5: :ticked:


----------



## deadhand31 (Mar 15, 2006)

How about we get the supreme court to decide that genital chainsawing NOT be considered cruel and unusual in these cases? Then get them sent to prison in hobbles with arrows tattooed on their backsides?


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 16, 2006)

deadhand31 said:
			
		

> How about we get the supreme court to decide that genital chainsawing NOT be considered cruel and unusual in these cases?



I like to think of myself as civilized. But as a father, I just can't hope these people do not have a moment of happiness for the rest of their (hopefully) short life.

People who rape children are not human. Maybe we can get around the supreme court that way.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 16, 2006)

Lets just say, if I said what I'm thinking, I'd violate the majority of this sites rules.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 16, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Lets just say, if I said what I'm thinking, I'd violate the majority of this sites rules.



You a parent? Can you imagine what those of us that are would do if left alone with these animals?

Anyone ever hear about the things the victims go through? It enrages me. I read one case a few weeks ago of a prostitute that ended up that way because her mother started keeping her boyfriends around by giving them access to her starting at age five.

Oh, I could drink hot blood now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 16, 2006)

I am. 

These creatures are scum, and deserve slow, painful and prolonged suffering.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 16, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> You a parent? Can you imagine what those of us that are would do if left alone with these animals?


 
I can. My heart stopped when I lost track of my 2 1/2 year old niece (who I took care of on weekends) for only one moment at the zoo. I swear to God I would have killed any man or woman who touched her. No question. I know that Taimishu, former MT member who passed away last year said the same in his posts. Someday, when this life is over, I'd like to have a cup of coffee with him.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 16, 2006)

www.thezero.com

andrew vachss.  read his non-fiction and his fiction.  it helps.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 16, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I am.



Well then, you understand the change in a person when they first hold their child.

This may tick some people off, but unless you have gone through that experience you just can't _know_ just how twisted some of us find this. It is like people that have never stood on the side of a huge drop like the Grand Canyon. As much as you consider it in your mind, the actual experience, fears and emotions are just far short of reality.

Jonathan Randall seems to understand even though it was his niece. I feel like I want to buy him a drink.

But if you do not have kids, and try to convince me that there should be some sort of mercy- God have mercy on your soul because I will show none.

And that is not the nastiest I can be. That I would save for those that have kids and let these things happen to them. They are abomanations to the world and the part we play in them and nothing can sway me from the idea that they are beneath being considered human.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 16, 2006)

My judgement and self-control and all those ideas of 'maurity' in a Martial Artist go out the window when I consider my children


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 16, 2006)

I can't begin to express the degree of my outrage over child porn, this has got to be the most heinous of crimes...it's makes me physically ill to think about. I hope the time comes soon for these monsters to rot in hell, but only after they experience the utmost in pain and torture here, before going there.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 16, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Someday, when this life is over, I'd like to have a cup of coffee with him.


Save a seat for me, friend.  I'll save one for you if I get there first.  I'll even buy. :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 16, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Saw the Canadian version of this story on the supper news. The "hip" thing with these ****ing monsters is "on demand" and streaming video. It absolutely enrages me.
> 
> Forget hanging, Blackadder. Forget firing squads, Drac. Public torture, followed by live burning is about as tame as I can get with this.
> 
> ...


After that five minutes you would then have two criminals in the room.
Sean (or just one:whip: )


----------



## Kreth (Mar 16, 2006)

The stuff I think of when I read about these monsters would give Stephen King nightmares. It usually starts with castration using dull, rusty implements and builds from there.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 16, 2006)

may i suggest that we're allowing ourselves to live in darkness here?

those who harm children, or by inaction allow them to be harmed, are not human and should not be granted the rights guaranteed to human beings in our society.  it's a given that, at best, they should be viewed as a source of food, soap and lampshades.

that said, what does the rage do for us?  does it help us evolve as people, or even help us become better defeneders of children?

fear and anger ... the dark side of the force are they....


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 16, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> I agree..A good old fashion public hanging or firing squad..


Public stoning?


----------



## Jimi (Mar 16, 2006)

Would any of you like to volunteer to be a states executioner of these dirtbags like I would? It would be great to see a small army of martial artists lining up to send these freaks to the great origin deity for judgment.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 17, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> that said, what does the rage do for us?  does it help us evolve as people, or even help us become better defeneders of children?
> 
> fear and anger ... the dark side of the force are they....



I think that the rage is hard wired into us as a species. We hear of things like this and our DNA rebels at the idea of someone harming the younglings that contain the next generation.

So we vent here and we acknowledge the rage instead of trying to bottle it up and ignore it. That is healthy I think. Healthier than trying to think that we should not feel a murderous rage when we hear stories like this.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 17, 2006)

If it makes you feel better Bushido, I wouldnt kill them in a fit of rage.

It would be cold, Calculated, and methodical, because it needs to be done.  But It wouldnt be driven by rage... just a sense of justice for those who are too young to create their own.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 18, 2006)

There are rumors of what those kind of people go through in prison, by other inmates...  I know I won't feel sorry for those that did this.  My family is already ready to castrate a couple of people in the are of where I live for something similar.  It's a good thing that those 2 have restraining orders against them.  Who knows what would happen if they came around, and we're not a "violent" family.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 18, 2006)

The best reaction that I can think of comes in the form of a quote from the movie "Sin City"...

"...and when his eyes go dead, the Hell I sent him to must seem like Heaven after what I've done to him."   -- Marv


----------



## The MMA kid! (Mar 19, 2006)

very, very disturbing


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2006)

This is the most disgusting thing of all. Burn in hell you MUTHA"S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 23, 2006)

Castration is the best solution. Not only making it painful and humiliating but make it so they could never commit these crimes to humanity again. Death is to good for these scumbags.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, yes, yes. We're all disgusted and sickened by these animals and death is too good for them and all that. Talking about it doesn't make it go away. Bitching about it and venting our most sadistic desires of what we'd like to do to these animals doesn't help the children that are continually being exploited.
I think we should be discussing what we can do to help LEO's find and stop these animals from doing their heineous crimes. This was only one out of hundreds, if not thousands of child porn rings that are still out there. Ultra secret and well managed to hide from those that seek them out to end it. 
What makes it more difficult is that there are countries with no laws to stop the exploitation of children, or their LEA's don't vigorously hunt them down as they should.  With international laws the way they are other LEOs from other countries can't arrest or seek out these animals and bring them to justice. 
What can be done to find these people and rescue the children from their straits?  
This is the *REAL* war on terror. The horror of the innocent being used for the perversion of others. 
Why hasn't someone from the UN offered a task force that supercedes international laws and boundries to specifically target these animals and find them and put an end to their "work"? This is something that is so outrageous that surely the moral and the just that hold the reins of their respective countries would be willing to suspend international treaties and boundries to allow a group of enforcers to find and bust up these rings. 
It's being manufactured somewhere... it can be destroyed there. 
Yeah, I'm talking near-vigilantism acts going on. Because it's still happening and it's still being perpetrated. How else is it going to stop? 
That's what we need to be discussing here, the ideas and solutions.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 23, 2006)

How to catch them without invading the rights of the innocent?


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2006)

JamesYazell said:
			
		

> How to catch them without invading the rights of the innocent?


Well basically you can't really. As I understand it; LEO's Task Forces/Czars basically have certian sites monitored and they pose as perps seeking and when get directed to a site or whatever then they _have to_ "view the evidence" to ascertain that the site is indeed showing child porn in order to have the justification to take action against the host/webmaster. Unfortunately in viewing the evidence exposes the LEO to the child being violated... and that child's innocence is gone... it's gone anyway because they're exploited but I think you get the gist of what I mean. 
As there are hardened criminals there must be also hardened officers who have seen so much that they're used to it... they don't like it any more than we do but they're desensitized (?) to the material so that they can function clearly to take care of the situation.  ... at least I believe they are.


----------



## Kenpoist (Mar 25, 2006)

I have seen some pretty sick **** in my time, but this may top the list.  There is no punishment harsh enough for this kind of scum.

Solution:
We need to write our congressman and make sure that laws like "Jessica's Law" are put on the books.  Child rape, abductions etc.. are on the rise, mostly in part (IMHO) to the internet.  Sick people have alway's been on this planet, but now they have a way to communicate with likeminded, perverted individuals and organizations (like MNBLA).  Also, Judges (Ohio, Vermont), letting these abominations off with little or no sentencing/punishment for violating of our children sickens me to the core.

We need to give our law enforement the tools to apprehend these people and get these weak judges off the bench who are sending the srong message to these sick freaks.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree, punish to the fullest! There are those that cannot be re-hibilitated, and theses beasts should never be seen or heard from again IMHO!


----------

